# You Should



## Sixe (May 1, 2010)

Lick your lips, there getting dry.


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Tie your shoes, the laces are loose!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Cut your hair,it's getting long.


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Eat some cake, but don't swim in a lake!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Have a shave,it'll take years off you!


----------



## Linda (May 1, 2010)

You should never call a woman by another woman's name.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 1, 2010)

know that you are right where you are supposed to be.


----------



## Slamaga (May 1, 2010)

think before you act

sink the erroned facts


----------



## Lovelyone (May 1, 2010)

always put I before E except after C.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 2, 2010)

Brush your teeth, or the tooth fairy will pay you with denture cream.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

say something, before it is too late


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 2, 2010)

Go to sleep, before insomnia strikes again


AND.
You Should...Realize The Cake is a LIE


----------



## Saoirse (May 2, 2010)

...know "there", "their" and "they're"


----------



## Linda (May 2, 2010)

...never leave the house with your hair wet.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

....always leave the house with nice knickers on, in case you get hit by a bus


----------



## Linda (May 2, 2010)

...forgive easily but never forget.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

...never go to bed angry


----------



## AuntHen (May 2, 2010)

...clean your oven regularly, so when you use "broil" it doesn't smoke and cause the smoke detector to go off!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

Show friends and loved ones how important they are.


----------



## Linda (May 2, 2010)

...do a random act of kindness every single day.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Don't forget to bring a towel! 

View attachment 508_towelie.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

...never go to a party empty handed.


----------



## Slamaga (May 2, 2010)

...never go to a party empty headed though XD


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Get your stank breath away from my face


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Get your stank breath away from my face



On that note,make sure you brush your teeth at least once a day...


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> On that note,make sure you brush your teeth at least once a day...



That is a nicer way of putting it...lol 

...always put your best face forward.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> That is a nicer way of putting it...lol
> 
> ...always put your best face forward.


And on THIS note:


Always watch where your going, so you don't put your best face into the towns best building. ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And on THIS note:
> 
> 
> Always watch where your going, so you don't put your best face into the towns best building. ^_^



I have so done that! Also put my best face into the ground, at the best park 

...always keep a sense of humour!


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

You should put out fires when your done with them. 

View attachment smokey-the-bear.jpg


----------



## Slamaga (May 2, 2010)

...watch the watch and not time the time


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

....shut up and kiss me


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> ....shut up and kiss me



do like the ladies say


----------



## bmann0413 (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> ....shut up and kiss me



Don't tempt me. lol

You should... live in the moment.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

...go and cook dinner, because it won't cook itself!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I have so done that! Also put my best face into the ground, at the best park
> 
> ...always keep a sense of humour!



....read my poem about running into doors!:doh:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

go get the broom, and sweep all the floors!


----------



## Linda (May 3, 2010)

...reflect before you act.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 3, 2010)

Put away your felt hat on May 15th, because it's Straw Hat Day!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

....wear a sombrero on May 5th, because it's Cinco de Mayo!! Ole!!:bounce:


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Early to bed, early to rise!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

...always keep an open mind.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

.....make sure the tablecloth isn't wedged under your belly or btw your thighs when rising from a restaurant table because you won't be fooling anybody when you say the flying cutlery and crystal was a magic trick.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

...always bend at the knees.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Mind your p's and q's!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Mind your p's and q's!


But Don't P here, or I'll QQ

[/Laaaaaame WoW reference]



You Should... Always clean your plate!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> But Don't P here, or I'll QQ
> 
> [/Laaaaaame WoW reference]
> 
> ...



aw not lame i got it heheh


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

......check that the back of your skirt isn't stuck in your underpants before leaving the restroom.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ......check that the back of your skirt isn't stuck in your underpants before leaving the restroom.



OH GEEZ (Nutty pulls polo out of the back of his pants)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ......check that the back of your skirt isn't stuck in your underpants before leaving the restroom.


I have once forgot to do that. Only to later figure out how horribly tragic things can be when I don't. 


You Should... . know what you are talking about, BEFORE you open your mouth.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I have once forgot to do that. Only to later figure out how horribly tragic things can be when I don't.
> 
> 
> You Should... . know what you are talking about, BEFORE you open your mouth.



Booger Bugers! (Nutty ponders what he just said and sits back down, knowing how idiotic he sounded like).


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

If you wear lipstick always check your teeth before posing for a group photo.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

When in danger, call the park ranger!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

...ALWAYS REMEMBER: The Buddy System is there for a REASON!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

note that paying for dinner is not foreplay


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Never Grill under an old tree when you are a complete amature.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

always ask, before you touch.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

What goes up, must come down..... SO MOVE OUT OF THE WAY


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

look, before you leap.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

speak when spoken to


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

....never count your chickens, before they hatch.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Be Seen and Not Heard. [Mostly Appicable to Children. Can be to certain men, too.]


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

you should.....not fry bacon naked.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

plan a trip.....to visit me!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> you should.....not fry bacon naked.


Along these lines, You should not smoke badly-hand-rolled-cigarettes naked, either!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Never insert tab C into slot V without making sure tab C is well Protected.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

shoot zombies twice in the head


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

take your clothes off and just shut up.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> take your clothes off and just shut up.



roger dodger!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Never tell strange people to take their clothes off, they might just do it.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

You should take the most difficult path because that will be the most rewarding one.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

remember fools rush in where angels fear to tread


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

One who knows the past won't make the same mistakes.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Never tell strange people to take their clothes off, they might just do it.


I'm not seeing the disadvantage here......


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Get yourself a new attitude, before I assign you one myself.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

First come, First serve


----------



## AuntHen (May 3, 2010)

never say "what now"??!! when pulled over by the highway patrol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm not seeing the disadvantage here......


Lol! True, I Just hbad to say it.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

Carry a crucifix when walking through my hometown (trust me on this one).


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

He who has not sinned cast the first stone


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Carry a crucifix when walking through my hometown (trust me on this one).


Oh yes...my hometown for sure.....see you and raise you a clip of silver bullets


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Remember,that in the big picture? Humanity has it's price.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Have some Cake, Some Cookies, Some Tea! And Whatever you don't want, share it with me!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 3, 2010)

..never move to Jersey City unless you like crazy loud annoying drunk/high neighbors.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> ..never move to Jersey City unless you like crazy loud annoying drunk/high neighbors.


Hey beyotch--That ain't me! I moved out YEARS AGO!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

...be dancing!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Walk around naked in your living room... 


After Becoming My Neighbor.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 3, 2010)

...love yourself first.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 3, 2010)

...never hurt the feelings of a brutal killer.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Keep your inner peace.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Be one with the Force


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Hey beyotch--That ain't me! I moved out YEARS AGO!!! LOLOLOLOL





You should.. come back!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Tell me what you want, what you really really want.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

......add me on FaceBook. (Unless you're a creeper!!)


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

...have known better!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> ...have known better!



You should have told me that 17 years ago! :doh: 

You should install your AC, it's nasty out there.


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

you should buy one of my bears lol (couldnt resist)

you should'nt cook naked


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

...really try and get some sleep, Kimberly!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> He who has not sinned cast the first stone



The rest of you, pick a big, sharp one and wait until I'm finished.


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

be sleeping its 1am (same as miss Kimberly)


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> be sleeping its 1am (same as miss Kimberly)



...never eat a dodgy prawn!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> ...never eat a dodgy prawn!



....explain that too this accent and slang interested american bloke!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ....explain that too this accent and slang interested american bloke!



dodgy = bad
prawn = shrimp

Translation = If you are gonna eat that, don't come crying to me lol


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Brush your teeth twice a day to keep the gum disease away


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Cut your damn toenails-you're scratching my oak floors!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Always go to the bathroom before you leave.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Cut your damn toenails-you're scratching my oak floors!



lol 

Avoid Chocolate Skittles!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Throw out the cheese when it begins to resemble a science experiment.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Throw out the cheese when it begins to resemble a science experiment.



Isn't that called Blue Vein? 

...never eat and talk at the same time.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Cover yer mouth when you cough-I don't want what you've got,love.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

never talk and eat at the same time!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Take a drink before you practise your death metal vocals-you will harm your vocal folds if you do it incorrectly!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

...shave your legs before a date.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Isn't that called Blue Vein?
> 
> ...never eat and talk at the same time.


veined as in bleu and gorgonzola is fine. Full on neon chartreuse is not.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Spank the mongoose and bribe the toaster


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

always make sure you have batteries


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

...mind your P's and Q's.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> ...mind your P's and Q's.



Copy Cat!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Copy Cat!



Oopsie, sorry hon! My bad 

...give the dog a bone.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Shave the jack rabbit before it swims


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Close the door when you come in,but only if it's cold.


----------



## Linda (May 4, 2010)

...remove your shoes in other people's homes.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Shave the jack rabbit before it swims


Nutty, you're pulling this shit out of your ass aren't you?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

remember, you mess with the bull...you get the horns.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

...feed a cold, starve a fever. (Pure garbage...feed them both, I say )


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

You should...NOT cast pearls before swine.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nutty, you're pulling this shit out of your ass aren't you?



yes lol

A spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

You should....NEVER teach a pig to sing. It wastes your time and annoys the pig.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You should...NOT cast pearls before swine.



hahahhahaha!

Never put your elbows on the table


----------



## PamelaLois (May 4, 2010)

keep your elbows off the dinner table


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Stop watching all of those cartoons.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Extinguish your cigarettes properly before going to bed.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Avoid the traffic!


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

no be afraid of who you are


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Let them eat cake! (or not!)


----------



## BigIzzy (May 4, 2010)

....walk nude through a public place at some point in your life?:blush:


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ....walk nude through a public place at some point in your life?:blush:



*YES*


,.,.,


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

...tell him you love him, before it is too late. To hell, with how much of an ass it makes you look.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 5, 2010)

Stop spending so much time watching porn, you filthy human!....


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

You should listen to this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtqSg1ReFqo


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> ...tell him you love him, before it is too late. To hell, with how much of an ass it makes you look.



I've done that three times (saying it first, I mean). The first time was ok because he loved me back. The second two were just not good (one was after a breakup and one was just a friend). Never again!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

pile in and have a big group hug


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've done that three times (saying it first, I mean). The first time was ok because he loved me back. The second two were just not good (one was after a breakup and one was just a friend). Never again!



It is horrible....and I seem to be addicted to making myself look like an ass of late :doh: Like some subconscious desire to behave like a moron, at the worst possible moments. You know...you can hear it come out of your mouth, and then you just want to die! Just the one guy, (not like every guy I meet lol).


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've done that three times (saying it first, I mean). The first time was ok because he loved me back. The second two were just not good (one was after a breakup and one was just a friend). Never again!


I've never regretted telling someone I loved them. If they weren't open to it -their loss. 
Life is too freakin short.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

shouldnt get inspired to write new blogs at crazy times in the am ie 3am and still be awake an hour later just crazy


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

You should all win a million dollars!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 5, 2010)

Go play in Traffic. With your eyes closed. I know, Play Marco Polo.


----------



## Linda (May 5, 2010)

...always be willing to take a chance.


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

play with my hair because I love it! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

sit down and gossip with me


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

try earl grey tea iced... it's the bomb!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

...kick back and relax.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

you are feeling sleeeeepy


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

...have seen that coming!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Keep up with me!


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

hug people whose names start with K!!!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

adore people whose names start with B! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

go visit cute people in Oz with nose rings!


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

Kiss a baby in the forehead!


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Find a puggle and adopt it!!


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Kiss a baby in the forehead!




awww... and kiss the bottom of their little feet too :wubu:


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

You should NEVER shake a baby.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

...never leave the house with no knickers on. Unless.....


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

but please go ahead and SHAKE and BAKE! (and I helped) hahaha


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Go to your boss and say "Go soak your head ya jerk!"


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

*NOT* go see the Nightmare remake. :doh:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

tell people how much they mean to you. You never know when they will be gone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 6, 2010)

Shut up, Hurry up, and get me my Jack and Coke! >;O


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Shut up, Hurry up, and get me my Jack and Coke! >;O



...show me your id first


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> ...show me your id first



Just take my word, I look 21, don't I? 
Oh what a shame, left it in my other pants!


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2010)

leave me alone because I am Miss Grumpy Pants


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

The only kind of party is an alcoholic parteyyyy


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

You should carefully consider before you get that tattoo


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Check the date of your milk or it will _sour_ your day.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

...slow down, and take time to smell the roses.


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

The grass is always greener on the otherside.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

...keep a little mystery.


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

You should not strike him down because he will become more powerful than you can possibley imagine...


----------



## Lovelyone (May 7, 2010)

..always look both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 7, 2010)

You Should...Hurry up and Kiss Me.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

....tell me how you really feel.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

...follow your heart!


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

trust your intuition


----------



## rellis10 (May 7, 2010)

....take the first left, then the second right.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

....be fully aware, that not everything is quite as it seems.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

...be prepared for the unexpected!


----------



## Linda (May 7, 2010)

...never settle for less than how you should be treated.


----------



## Nutty (May 7, 2010)

You should not touch my drum set, EVER! 

View attachment large_0-20080725-stepbrothers-willferrell-johncreilly.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

never underestimate me.


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2010)

be HAPPY, it's the WEEKEND!!!!!!:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

...give everyone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2010)

:happy: ...watch for that last step. Why,what's it doing?


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2010)

...always look before you leap ..


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

...do unto others, as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 8, 2010)

Soak your bloody clothes in a mixture of COLD WATER and HYDROGEN PEROXIDE to return them to normal.


----------



## Lamia (May 8, 2010)

..always share your cupcakes with me.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2010)

...remember to wash the shampoo out of your hair, BEFORE you get out of the shower!


----------



## nitewriter (May 8, 2010)

wait 30 minutes before you go back in the pool after eating:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

....remember:

when you share a treat, it ALWAYS tastes better.

broken cookies have no calories because they all leaked out.

when making a meal or feeding another person, licks off the spoon/spreader count as a charitable contribution, therefore having neutral caloric value.

gin being made from juniper berries DOES count as a serving of fruit and vodka being made from potatoes DOES count as a serving of vegetables.


----------



## nitewriter (May 8, 2010)

let your belt out a notch or two. These are only the appetizers:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

At the very least, call your mum tomorrow!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2010)

...think of yourself, once in a while.


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2010)

enjoy everyminute of this spring like sunday


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2010)

...embrace your romantic nature!


----------



## Nutty (May 8, 2010)

You should go get a Klondike bar! :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter (May 9, 2010)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:cut back on the caffiene:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

wish nutty a happy birthday


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

...run like the wind.....RUN I TELL YOU!


----------



## Slamaga (May 9, 2010)

...Run! Forest! Run!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2010)

...turn a blind eye, turn the other cheek etc
Because if you don't, she will start to get under your skin Kimberly!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

use the force, let it flow through you....


----------



## AuntHen (May 10, 2010)

wear comfortable shoes (to keep on with Forrest Gump... those look like comfortable shoes)


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 10, 2010)

...Smile though your heart is aching
Smile, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds, in the sky, you'll get by
If you smile, through your fear and sorrow
Smile, and there'll be tomorrow
You'll see the sun come shining through
If you'll....
Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear, may be ever so near,
That's the time, you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying?
You'll find that life is still worthwhile,
If you'll just....SMILE


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2010)

Mind you don't bite your tounge when you eat! >_<


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

....take the road less travelled.


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

When a vans arocking, don't go aknocking...


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2010)

always listen to your intuition... it is usually on to something for a reason


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

Look in the mirror, you never know if you've missed something behind you.


----------



## Linda (May 12, 2010)

always bite your tongue when your ex comes over.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 12, 2010)

....go make me an omelette and cup of tea. :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (May 12, 2010)

make me the same as her while you are at it


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2010)

Wash your hands after handling raw meat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 13, 2010)

Keep your fingers away from the machinery, and if by some chance you injure yourself on the machines, for GODS SAKE, DO NOT put your finger in the SAME PLACE When explaining how your injury occured!

[My dad actually worked with a guy who did that. That's how he lost TWO fingers.]


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2010)

...wait a little longer.


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

dance around the house naked


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> dance around the house naked



I agree wholeheartedly with this :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 13, 2010)

...tape each other dancing around nekkid and post it on dims :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ...tape each other dancing around nekkid and post it on dims :batting:



ah ha ha ha ha I am cracking up here hehe and might I say not on your life nellie


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ...tape each other dancing around nekkid and post it on dims :batting:



LOL, now there is an idea!


----------



## AuntHen (May 13, 2010)

think before you act/speak!


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

not get carried away:blush:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 13, 2010)

give a big hug and kiss to your aging father


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 13, 2010)

Bake Me Some Muffins.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 13, 2010)

.... not let me fall for you, if you're not going to be there to catch me.


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

have a great weekend


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> .... not let me fall for you, if you're not going to be there to catch me.



I second that one


remind me to bake the banana cake batter I have in the fridge


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 14, 2010)

Get on to practicing your drawing.


----------



## Micara (May 14, 2010)

buy me something.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 14, 2010)

Talk Nerdy to me, or write an essay using 90% Big Words explaining why I rock. 


_JK._


You Should applaud me.


----------



## Nutty (May 15, 2010)

You should Rock N Roll!


----------



## Micara (May 15, 2010)

give me $50.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

...give him a little more time, and then that's it!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

be stuffing and jointing the new bear


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 15, 2010)

forget about the past, and focus on the future.


----------



## frankman (May 15, 2010)

wear sunscreen.


----------



## Linda (May 15, 2010)

Just smile and nod.


----------



## willowmoon (May 15, 2010)

....do a little more exercise.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2010)

Have fun! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

...hug someone like you really mean it!


----------



## Slamaga (May 15, 2010)

...love the person that hugged you.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

...love with your whole heart!


----------



## nitewriter (May 15, 2010)

Evening Kimberley 

Love like you've never been hurt


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

G'd morning Charlie 

Dance like nobody is looking....


----------



## rellis10 (May 15, 2010)

Sing like nobody is listening...


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

stop putting your time and energy into people who dont seem to give a damn


----------



## rellis10 (May 15, 2010)

give yourself a break from time to time, lord knows you deserve it.....probably :happy:


----------



## Captain Save (May 15, 2010)

...never lie to yourself; if you can't trust your own judgement, you are surely doomed.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Learn something new everyday. It helps to expand your mind and your view of the world.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

actually get some sleep 


todays lesson for me chuzzle= addictive puzzling fun they are just soo darn cute


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

.....always eat breakfast!


----------



## Nutty (May 16, 2010)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 16, 2010)

....know what you want before you reach the counter.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

flow with life rather than trying to make things happen


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Always forgive because life is too short to get caught up in stupid arguments.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

stop sending messages emails and pms into the void of no return

should radiate the joy and wonder of all things jim henson


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

never drink cheap tequila


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Base a relationship on mutual interests and friendship, not lust alone.


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

always do your day to day chores instead of letting them pile up


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 18, 2010)

...not drink beer and "Facebook".


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2010)

Think of your future employment goals BEFORE getting a tattoo that can't be covered by your clothing.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 19, 2010)

...sneak off to purchase her a bagel and iced coffee.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

write a shopping list and plan a budget


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

... stop what you're doing and get back to exercising a little more!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

... go jiggle the handle


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Stop watching Alec Baldwin. Yeah he's funny but a impotent angry pompous ass and makes you feel dirty afterward.


----------



## Linda (May 19, 2010)

...always speak up for those that have no voice to be heard.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

... quit posting on Dims and actually do the work that you're being paid to do. So, with that, Bye y'all!


----------



## Nutty (May 19, 2010)

Should watch for the bannana peel at the top of the stairwell


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

actually get all the stuff I need to sell on ebay, and buy the new Beautiful Girls Album spooks cause I need it


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

remember that payback's a bitch.


----------



## Linda (May 19, 2010)

...take naps whenever possible.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

Treat people with the same kindness you want.


----------



## Linda (May 19, 2010)

...not take on someone else's fight when they are not standing beside you fighting with you.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

... take a stand.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Have principles


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 20, 2010)

....ease the way for other people. Small gestures of civility have a tremendous effect.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 20, 2010)

Always take your goron mask off before jumping into the lake.


----------



## Micara (May 20, 2010)

...remove head from sphincter, then drive!


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

Go outside today and play it is an awesome day here on the east coast


----------



## Lovelyone (May 20, 2010)

allow yourself to forgive.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> remember that payback's a bitch.



and Karma is an even bigger one!


----------



## willowmoon (May 20, 2010)

... not eat anymore of those chilled Kit-Kat bars. You know better.


----------



## Linda (May 20, 2010)

...go over and visit with friends instead of sulking.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 20, 2010)

...show me ya moves!

FALCON PAWWNCH!


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

actually stop skipping brekky (or lunch hmm not sure cause some days I have lunch and some days I have breakfast but rarely both these days)


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 21, 2010)

...question yer shit. 

Sometimes the narrative we create to make sense of our lives bears no resemblance to reality. 

Pause for a second and consider whether you response is based on lower impulses such as fear, the need to belong, embarrassment, or pride.

Adjust. Don't be ashamed to admit that your gut reaction was crap. Own up to it. "I apologize, that was a knee-jerk reaction. You caught me at a bad moment."

The corollary is this: If you pause and honestly feel that your response is appropriate--stick to your guns. Don't let the ignorant and the aggressive compromise your ethics for the sake of politeness, social expectation, or personal gain (e.g. professional retardation).

(Sorry, kinda preacy tonight)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2010)

Get Back to Dancing Your Ass Off.
_Literally._


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> ...remove head from sphincter, then drive!



I loooove that movie


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line.


----------



## frankman (May 21, 2010)

...learn the 24 hit combo/fatality for Mortal Kombat II.


----------



## frankman (May 21, 2010)

... never whistle while you're pissing.


----------



## Linda (May 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> ... never whistle while you're pissing.



I am not even going to ask...


You should look both ways before crossing the road


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2010)

You should slay me if your never going to love me, anything to end this pain you cause.

You Should Stay Out of the Catbox, NAUGHTY DOG!


----------



## frankman (May 22, 2010)

Linda said:


> I am not even going to ask...
> 
> 
> You should look both ways before crossing the road



It's from a book, so it's bound to be true.


----------



## willowmoon (May 22, 2010)

....put the Eggo waffles back in the freezer.


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

not be eating dinner of pizza at 11.30 at night but I am and its sooo good, cant remember the last time I got pizza


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2010)

Not be afraid to tell people how you're feeling......im feeling nervous as heck about starting this new job in a weeks time.


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Not be afraid to tell people how you're feeling......im feeling nervous as heck about starting this new job in a weeks time.



Hugs hey they chose you for the job so they want you there and we all get nervous some of us are just good at hiding it


----------



## frankman (May 22, 2010)

... not go up against machine guns with horses and swords, mister "samurai" Cruise.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 22, 2010)

...... let me love you.


----------



## frankman (May 22, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> ...... let me love you.



Deal. 

(message to short)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 22, 2010)

Not eat Lego bricks. :eat1: :doh:


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

always remember what eating pizza late at night does to you and not do it again


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2010)

This.ExactlyThis.


MzDeeZyre said:


> ...... let me love you.


----------



## Cece Larue (May 22, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> ...... let me love you.



Let me be the one to give you everything you want and need?
haha, sorry... love that song!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> Let me be the one to give you everything you want and need?
> haha, sorry... love that song!


Who Sang it again? Didn't it start with an M?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Who Sang it again? Didn't it start with an M?



Yes.... It was/is Mario.


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

..stfu I don't care about whatever it is you're talking about because I can't be bothered to pay attention because I am a self involved brat


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 23, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes.... It was/is Mario.


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2010)

set up the protection my house needs, and confront my fears head on eep ie at least try and not feel shellshocked when my sisters grandmother (and possibly mine) is next door at her sons house and try to be brave when everything in me says to run, and renders me mute


----------



## rellis10 (May 23, 2010)

....think about what you'll look like at 70 before you get that tattoo down your arm.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2010)

...LOL!


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2010)

...spend at least a few minutes a day on the Cheezburger pages, everyone needs a good laugh.


----------



## spiritangel (May 24, 2010)

remind myself to once again stop sending messages in the void. and surrender

and should "Dance your cares away,
Worry's for another day."


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 25, 2010)

Always Make Sure you Wipe Off your Eyeliner and Mascara before going into the pool or running through the sprinker on a hot summ--.. oh wait, SPRING Day. 


..Owch.


----------



## frankman (May 25, 2010)

go to the rep whines pages and rep the dude with the picture of a dancing monkey.


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2010)

not let the roadblocks, illness and general crud that today seems to be full of drag me down, I am stronger than that


----------



## littlefairywren (May 25, 2010)

...never confuse arrogance for confidence.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

get a good night of sleep


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 26, 2010)

never give up hope.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 26, 2010)

...seriously consider whether you longevity is the result of service or the result of convenience.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 26, 2010)

...just be glad to be here.


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 8, 2016)

dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine.
We can dance, we can dance everybody takin' the chance


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2016)

...grow a moustache?


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 8, 2016)

....never light a match when you smell gas!


----------



## wrenchboy (Dec 10, 2016)

Save room for desert!


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 10, 2016)

Call your Mom!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2016)

have pancakes n' syrup for dinner!


----------



## traceg (Dec 12, 2016)

Eat dessert first!:eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2016)

Wrap up appropriately...it's gettin' cold out there, baby.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2016)

Always have a generous supply of hot cocoa on hand in the winter.


----------



## traceg (Dec 13, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Always have a generous supply of hot cocoa on hand in the winter.



And with the cocoa i highly recommend some tasty baked treats to go with it:eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2016)

traceg said:


> And with the cocoa i highly recommend some tasty baked treats to go with it:eat2:


 
I totally agree. Sweet goodies to dip in it makes it that much better


----------



## traceg (Dec 13, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I totally agree. Sweet goodies to dip in it makes it that much better



Totally a must lol hence my waistline i guess:eat2:


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 13, 2016)

We put in mini marshmallows and a peppermint stick. Sooo good! :eat2:

Isn't today national hot chocolate day?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> We put in mini marshmallows and a peppermint stick. Sooo good! :eat2:
> 
> Isn't today national hot chocolate day?


 
If it isn't it should be


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 13, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> If it isn't it should be



Indeed!! :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 15, 2016)

Always dip peanut butter cookies in hot fudge:eat2:


----------



## traceg (Dec 16, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Always dip peanut butter cookies in hot fudge:eat2:



That sounds devilishly delicious!!:eat1:


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 26, 2016)

You should enjoying enjoy life, and post on here more.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 26, 2016)

You should never wear tight pants to a big dinner


----------



## Kristal (Dec 26, 2016)

You should... never go on a diet


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 26, 2016)

Kristal said:


> You should... never go on a diet


 
I couldn't agree more!


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 27, 2016)

Give someone a hug and.....
Post in "Name a song from the last letter".....
(because its the greatest puzzle in the lounge, IMO (for too many reasons to go into, unless you ask me))


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 1, 2017)

cut back on the egg nog and fruitcake.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 1, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> cut back on the egg nog and fruitcake.



WTF?? lol!


----------



## socrates74 (Jan 1, 2017)

:doh: know telling people what to eat in DIMs has a good a success rate as.....


----------



## JulieD (Jan 1, 2017)

Make fudge puddles! 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/11423/fudge-puddles/



AmyJo1976 said:


> Always dip peanut butter cookies in hot fudge:eat2:


----------



## Leem (Jan 3, 2017)

You should listen to a somebody you complete disagree occasionally.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 9, 2017)

Do something that makes you feel naughty


----------



## Kristal (Jan 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Do something that makes you feel naughty



I just did


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 9, 2017)

Kristal said:


> I just did



:bow::bow::bow: Congratulations!!!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kristal said:


> I just did


 Good for you


----------



## Kristal (Jan 10, 2017)

I was very naughty :eat1: 

View attachment soulcrystal_request_by_ichasechubbies-d4frm7l.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 10, 2017)

lol! you go girl


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 11, 2017)

Kristal said:


> I was very naughty :eat1:



Milk & Cookies it does a body :smitten: Good Golly Miss Molly! :smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 26, 2017)

Leave your pajamas on all day on your day off


----------



## Kristal (Jan 26, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Leave your pajamas on all day on your day off


You should.... post more pictures of yourself. 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal (Jan 26, 2017)

You should eat at least six cookies every day 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 27, 2017)

You should... Tell your Dad you love him


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 27, 2017)

Kristal said:


> You should eat at least six cookies every day
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


 
As long as they're chocolate chip, I'm game


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 27, 2017)

You should relax and just enjoy a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jan 27, 2017)

...put down the phone and talk to someone face to face.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 29, 2017)

Have a cup of hot chocolate when it's cold outside


----------



## Am Jim (Jan 30, 2017)

Change the oil in your car.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 30, 2017)

Am Jim said:


> Change the oil in your car.


 
I just did that Saturday


----------



## Kristal (Jan 30, 2017)

You should.... post more food pictures 

View attachment food 1.jpg


View attachment 6a00e5523026f588340120a874fcae970b-800wi.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 1, 2017)

Kristal said:


> You should.... post more food pictures


 
That just makes me want ice cream lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 1, 2017)

You should prepare your favorite dish for dinner tonight


----------



## Kristal (Feb 1, 2017)

You should make a double batch and eat it all in one sitting 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 1, 2017)

You should make sure you have on some roomy pants if you listen to Kristal


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2017)

You should not believe the suggested serving sizes -- they lie I tell you! ;-)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

You should call in sick tomorrow and enjoy a long weekend


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 4, 2017)

Share a blanket and a snack with someone special tonight


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Share a blanket and a snack with someone special tonight


 
Have the blanket and snacks, but not sharing

You should sleep in extra late on Saturday


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 4, 2017)

Find excuses to never have to get out of your slippers Sunday!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

You should put fourth the effort to make someone who is sad smile today


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 7, 2017)

try
Better to have tried. Better to have learned. Then let this world tear you down


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

Get your hands dirty once in a while!


----------



## Kristal (Feb 9, 2017)

You should not have to be in pain so much of the time.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

You should be nice to people.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

You should think of something random to celebrate tonight


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 9, 2017)

You should play in the snow today!


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2017)

You should listen to a song you used to love but haven't heard in ages.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> You should play in the snow today!


 
I wish I had snow to play in!


----------



## Kristal (Feb 10, 2017)

You should give yourself a break and work as slow as your co-workers do today. 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

You should have a tasty adult beverage, it's Friday!


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 10, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You should have a tasty adult beverage, it's Friday!



I'll drink to that 

You should look for a bottle opener.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

I found my cork screw


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 10, 2017)

She said "screw"...

You should do what'cha what'cha what'cha want...what'cha want


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

socrates74 said:


> She said "screw"...


 
You should laugh at that one!


----------



## Kristal (Feb 12, 2017)

.... go back to work cause break time is over. :/

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

Kristal said:


> .... go back to work cause break time is over. :/
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


 
Booo 

You should never be a Debbie Downer! lol


----------



## Am Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You should put fourth the effort to make someone who is sad smile today



I like that! &#128077;


----------



## Kristal (Feb 15, 2017)

You should do what makes you happy.

from KristalKlear on Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Feb 15, 2017)

I''l drink to that Kristal but I don't drink.

You should do something nice for someone just because.


----------



## Kristal (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd drink to that too Tracii but I do not drink either 

from KristalKlear on Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2017)

Kristal said:


> You should do what makes you happy.
> 
> from KristalKlear on Tapatalk





Tracii said:


> I''l drink to that Kristal but I don't drink.
> 
> You should do something nice for someone just because.





Kristal said:


> I'd drink to that too Tracii but I do not drink either
> 
> from KristalKlear on Tapatalk



I drink to make myself happy


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 15, 2017)

You should head home early tonight!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 15, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I drink to make myself happy


 
Now I'll drink to that!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 17, 2017)

You should really get to sleep.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 17, 2017)

You should be excited that it's Friday!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 21, 2017)

You should really head home and get some laundry done. Naked tomorrow is not an option!:doh:


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 22, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> You should really head home and get some laundry done. Naked tomorrow is not an option!:doh:



I don't know ....its supposed to be in the mid 60's here tomorrow. I really should buy some sunscreen.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 22, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> I don't know ....its supposed to be in the mid 60's here tomorrow. I really should buy some sunscreen.



Heading into work today, fully clothed, my car did read 69 degrees!
So much for all the threats from the Farmer's Almanac last fall.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

You should not put much faith in The Farmer's Almanac or Punxsutawney Phil


----------



## Maddog (Feb 24, 2017)

eat your meal, or the sun won't shine tomorrow


----------



## Kristal (Apr 1, 2017)

Hide from the boss when he/she is coming around with the voluntary Sunday overtime clipboard.

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 3, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You should not put much faith in The Farmer's Almanac or Punxsutawney Phil



Wonder what the relationship or correlation is between the people in rural Pennsylvania that follow/believe in Punxsutawney Phil and those that followed and believed in Donald Trump..just wondering?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 4, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Wonder what the relationship or correlation is between the people in rural Pennsylvania that follow/believe in Punxsutawney Phil and those that followed and believed in Donald Trump..just wondering?


 
You should not stress your brain with such thoughts, but I imagine they're one in the same


----------



## Tad (Apr 4, 2017)

You should not forget your umbrella today, if you live anywhere near here.


----------



## Kristal (Apr 9, 2017)

You should... 






Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Apr 9, 2017)

Wear shoes when taking stuff off high shelves.
I learned a good lesson today that boots in their box falling off a shelf hurt when they land on your great toe (southern thing sorry great toe means big toe).


----------



## Fantasist (Apr 9, 2017)

You should see the movie "Your Name" if it's showing in your area. It's a beautiful anime about fate and the connections we make with others.


----------



## Kristal (Apr 9, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Wear shoes when taking stuff off high shelves.
> I learned a good lesson today that boots in their box falling off a shelf hurt when they land on your great toe (southern thing sorry great toe means big toe).


Ouch !!!!

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Wear shoes when taking stuff off high shelves.
> I learned a good lesson today that boots in their box falling off a shelf hurt when they land on your great toe (southern thing sorry great toe means big toe).


 
It was probably a bigger toe after that


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2017)

It hurt bad for several hours AmyJo and Kristal.
The box corner hit right on my toe ouchie!!!
I was surprised I didn't cry because I cry if stub my toes on my bed posts.
As you can guess I cry a lot LOLOL.

Back to the regularly scheduled programming:
You should be nice to animals.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 11, 2017)

You should go for a walk this evening! It is a beautiful day in Southwestern Pennsylvania:bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 11, 2017)

Tracii said:


> The box corner hit right on my toe ouchie!!!



Hope it is better by today!


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 12, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I was surprised I didn't cry because I cry if stub my toes on my bed posts.
> As you can guess I cry a lot LOLOL.



For some reason, reading that line reminded me of a particularly bad toe stubbing I had several years ago. At the time I was working swing shifts and came in late at night. Someone had just recently given us one of those big, ancient, box-shaped coffee tables that were popular in the 70's... This thing was a beast, solid oak, and when it sank in the carpet, there was no sliding the thing. I worked in a filthy plant at the time, so I took my work boots off on the front porch before I came inside. And, since my then wife worked the early shift, I usually didn't turn on any lights and always tried hard not to wake her. 

I'm sure you see where this is going... Guess who forgot that damn coffee table was there?

I stepped inside inches away from it, then took a step right into the thing and my toe hit it full force, mid-step. I landed on my face and my thermos and lunchbox went flying in all directions... Being a man of course I didn't cry, just cussed like a sailor, but there were definitely tears in my eyes. 

Anyway... 

You should laugh at yourself, and long-past pain.


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 15, 2017)

You should never assume that just because a garage has a good reputation, that you will receive competent service


----------

